# Weight Loss Challenge Log Idea!!



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In light of the awesome weight loss challenge thread below (thank you Bexx!!) I have put some thought into how we can keep an ongoing log of the weight loss challenge. It seems a lot of you are really interested and I am super excited about this!!  

I was thinking, what I will do is post a sticky with everyone's starting weight and final weight goal. If you prefer to do your challenge as a measure of body fat %, that is equally as awesome! As your weight or body fat % changes, you can post in the thread and I will post your new weight in the sticky, keeping a tally of pounds or body fat lost. 

I figure this way, we can see everyone on one page and help keep each other on track! Anytime for any reason if you change your mind and would like to opt out, please feel free to pm me.

Let me know what you think! Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Angelic Me! (Apr 18, 2006)

!!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a brilliant idea! It comes at a perfect time, too. I need to get back into exercising. I gave up since school ended. I was so stressed with exams and decided I couldn't keep up with both working out and studying. I've since gained a bit of weight, not much, but I still feel icky without exercising. I am definitely up for this!


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this is an awesome idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *I* of course wont be posting my actual weight... wouldnt wanna scare people LOL. But body fat or dress size or something of that nature, something that can be measured? Is that okay?


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

Kels... you can post anything you like. Dress-size, waist to hip ratio - whatever works! This is mainly for yourself, as a way to see progress. Whichever way you can see improvement - that is the way you should go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will keep you ladies posted - I will be starting this soon! Yipee!!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 28, 2006)

I need a wieght gain log.

My finally month of preparations for the FLEX Mass Explosion contest are coming down to the wire, and after starting at 165lbs I haven't gained an ounce.

My lean mass to BF ratio might have altered through strict dieting, and timed cardio, but that's it. 

Time to hit the wieghts.


----------



## showpuli (Jul 29, 2006)

Perfect, sounds fab. What if we post measurements as well so that when all of us lose ALL our extra weight we can gawk at the old numbers with an "wow". 
LOL

Anyway sighn me up! Aug 14 is my bday I'm trying to loose 5 lbs by then!


----------

